
Unpaid internships hurt all workers and worsen income inequality - laurex
https://www.fastcompany.com/90388911/how-the-unpaid-intern-economy-feeds-income-inequality
======
quaquaqua1
This is a really contentious subject. I really do feel like my unpaid
internships got my foot in the door when I was otherwise unqualified on paper.
Once they were able to see what I was capable of on a day to day basis, I was
given a lot more responsibility and security.

Certainly we should strive to pay people for the hours they put in. But
anything that results in access to better employment opportunities is a plus
in my book.

Lastly, the transaction should be voluntary. The employer is free to hire
someone at no cost if the worker is willing to accept it. The worker can leave
at any time, such as if they get a better (paid) opportunity, or if they
decide that they actually don't like the line of work.

